# New Tractor



## longmeadow farm (Jun 26, 2009)

Over the past year I have evaluated the following medium duty utility tractors:

MF 4608

Kubota 7060

John Deere 5075E (cab, pwr reverser version)

New Holland T4.75

The configuration included; cab version, 4wd, NSL loader, power reverser 12 speed, economy 540 PTO,..and other amenities..cab wise. I will use the tractor as a backup for daily chores of feeding and cleaning and to handle my haying and pasture clipping requirements...as my primary tractor.

I acquired an owners manual for each tractor and familiarized myself with their operational characteristics and idiosyncrasies.

This is what I found

MF 4608 - nice tractor good heft/weight , no 540 EPTO... but very noisy at 85db at idle in the cab. Cab ergonomics a bit primitive.

Kubota 7060 - nice cab layout and all around great tractor, engineering and ergonomics wise .. too narrow tread width for straddling a windrow with a round baler. But very quiet in the Cab.

Deere 5075E - very disappointing offering by Deere. No flat floor cab version, range shift will "damage" your knee over the course of an afternoon of round baling. And poor ergonomics, cab wise. 28" rubber, Somewhat noisy at 80 plus db in the cab at idle. And only a tier 2 compliant engine... something a 2002 5020 had. Bottom line is that the 5075E is of an old design.. warned up a bit..but shows Deere's contempt for this market segment. Way too expensive vs other offerings.

New Holland T4.75 - ergonomically the best cab layout and undeniably the quietest cab at 75db. The tractor seems like it was designed from a clean sheet of paper and not a warmed up version of an earlier model. Seemed a bit light in the rear end but I ordered extra ballast to compensate.

LS 7040CPS- The best tractor by far, but no local dealer/support.

Financially, New Holland came in with the best package of discounts off of "list".. and the highest trade in price for my trade and 'O' percent financing . The financial incentive along with the fact that the T4.75 ended up as the top pick in my year long evaluation... made my decision that much easier.

This afternoon I purchased a T4.75 Powerstar


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Is the new holland a teir 3 or teir 4 motor? I know they started to offer the teir 4 motors in them. Its the same motor as I got in my new holland, just wondering what they did to the motor?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Pics?


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

Enjoyed your report very much! Wish more people made similar type reports here. Mel


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I like gettin the bad feedback. 
It is invaluable to know what the weaknesses are.
Couldn't thank Cacajou enough for talking me out of the TM165.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

All feedback is good. An educated decision is better than uneducated.


----------



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

Great write-up. Thanks.


----------



## atgreene (May 19, 2013)

BTW, what made the LS so much better? Anything in particular?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Does it look something like this?


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

We traded our troublesome NH TN75 recently and looked at the MF 4608. You are right it is a noisy tractor. Though I thought the cab was good. We decided it was too large of a tractor for the jobs it is intended to do so we bought a MF 1759. So far so good and very quiet. Really the quietest tractor I've ever been around. We never looked at the JD tractors and wouldn't look at a NH since that's what we were trading in.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

longmeadow farm said:


> Over the past year I have evaluated the following medium duty utility tractors:
> MF 4608
> Kubota 7060
> John Deere 5075E (cab, pwr reverser version)
> ...


I'm not surprised. New Holland isn't perfect, but IMHO, New Holland has the kindest-hearted dealers, they seem to give the most for trades and they seem to want to put you in the drivers seat more than other dealers.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Congrats! That's a nice looking tractor. Looks like you ballast up to over 10K lbs.

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/007/1/9/7193-new-holland-t475-dimensions.html

Cab features

http://agriculture.newholland.com/us/en/Products/Agricultural-Tractors/T4Powerstar/Pages/CabandOperatorPlatform_details.aspx#feature_content


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

With the pics you are soon to post do you mind posting price paid? Please include quotes from the losers was well.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Congratulations hope you get much pleasure from your purchase.


----------



## longmeadow farm (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback, I enjoyed reading your comments. I'll attempt to answer/clarify as per your requests

The T4.75 engine is T3. As much of my "winter" work is work is done at the low end of the RPM range I thought a DPF would get dirty too quickly. Dealer had to go almost 1000 miles to find the tractor I wanted.

The Massey 4608 cab is Ok, I misspoke. But the throttle on the dash & no limited slip front differential were issues with me. I got a 4wd tractor stuck in mud/ice due to no limited slip front axle.

deadmoose posted a picture of a T4.75 that is exactly like the one I purchased, right down to the rear wheel weights. Mine hasn't been delivered yet

The LS Tractor 7030CPS & 7040CPS appear to be optioned up to the hilt, have superior weight characteristics and come with a rather modest price tag. The cab is excellent. The 7060CPS I looked at had a price of 53K vs an equivalent Deere at 60-68K depending on whether you consider the Deere "E" models equivalent. My problem was that my closest AG sized dealer ..that sold/supported the bigger LS tractors is 2.5 hours away. If I took another year to decide ..and the planned LS dealer in my area materialized...my choice may have been different. A lot of tractor for the money.

The MSRP/dealer list prices were 56K, 52K, 54K. 50.5K. NH, Massey, Kubota, Deere in that order. As my trade brought out the larceny in some dealers my net price includes my trade and discounts. NH 33.5K, Massey 38K, Deere 40.5K, ... the Kubota(from a small dealer) was about the same price as the T4.74, but I didn't pursue it because of limited tread/track width. The New Holland Dealer is a rather nice guy..and he discounted the 56k tractor to under 47K.. before the trade... I guess he wanted to wean me from green.

I told the dealers what I wanted in trade in value and what I was willing to pay. The only one who came within a whisker of my objective was the New Holland Dealer...actually came in at $6.25 more. I guess I could have argued, but I was reasonably impressed. I evaluated each tractor separately with regard to list price. Questions I asked myself ..such as did the difference in list reflect the sophistication/value of the tractor relatively speaking. Example, my challenge to Deere regarding my "objective" was different from that proposed to New Holland...as the "value" of the tractors are at least 6-8k apart.

Was I surprised? Not really..as each dealership has it's own personality and subsequent reputation. I've never owned NH blue....but many years ago I owned a Ford tractor... I hope I have a good experience.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Before this post I never had heard of LS Tractor. I'm kinda surprised the Deere list price was quite a bit less. But I guess it might be their "entry level" tractor? It doesn't surprise me that Deere didn't negotiate as well as NH. They never have here either which is why we never have bought a new JD and pretty much have given up visiting with them about new ones. That and the Deere dealer here has always had a high turnover with sales people so I haven't gotten to know any of them like the NH and MF dealers.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I think this is a pretty good example of list price being next to meaningless. You found out the real price by negotiating away from list and finding out what they could allow in trade. That's the real comparison. I enjoyed your synopsis of your experience.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Did I miss it somewhere? What was your trade?


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

"The larceny of some dealers". Very good way to put it.

Nice job.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

8350HiTech said:


> I think this is a pretty good example of list price being next to meaningless. You found out the real price by negotiating away from list and finding out what they could allow in trade. That's the real comparison. I enjoyed your synopsis of your experience.


I've found a more realistic way to find the real prices on new equipment is to search for the model on tractorhouse.com and a few dealers will actually put their price and for the most part it is lower then what you find on the manufacturers website. Then I figure most dealers will go even a little lower then those advertised prices depending on inventory and what it is. If anything you can find out if the dealer is going to try and charge you to much.

Then for trade values you can kind of do the same thing. Search for your model to see what the values are being asked then figure your trade will be worth a few thousand less then the average because the dealer has to make something on the trade. Like when we traded our TN75 I found the values for them were $25k-$28k. The vast majority of them had a FEL on them ours did not. They gave us $21k (It had a bit of work needing done). Though of course they might have came down a bit on the new tractor to make it appear the trade was more worth it, but this dealer pretty much tells it like it is.


----------



## longmeadow farm (Jun 26, 2009)

As a followup ..impulse buying never gets you to a competitive solution. And in the final analysis is probably somewhat stupid. A few years back I was interested in a Brillion cultipacker seeder... dual box and 3pt mount. The dealer told me that the list was 11K and change... I said .."way too much" .... and went to look at a Land Pride equivalent seeder. The Land Pride, although not as rugged as the Brillion....nevertheless.. could do the job and was priced at 7.8K... I went back to the Brillion dealer and said I will pay you 7.8K for the Brillion as I can buy a Land Pride for that amount. The Brillion dealer called his Brillion Manufacturing sales rep and told him the "story".. I suspect the Brillion Company adjusted the price to the dealer as I got the Brillion for the price of a Land Pride....7.8K. Could I have gotten the Land Pride for less money... yup... but that was not my objective. In my machine sheds you will find a collection of many colors. I will buy quality equipment from those who will provide adequate service... and sell me equipment at reasonable prices.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

longmeadow farm said:


> As a followup ..impulse buying never gets you to a competitive solution. And in the final analysis is probably somewhat stupid. A few years back I was interested in a Brillion cultipacker seeder... dual box and 3pt mount. The dealer told me that the list was 11K and change... I said .."way too much" .... and went to look at a Land Pride equivalent seeder. The Land Pride, although not as rugged as the Brillion....nevertheless.. could do the job and was priced at 7.8K... I went back to the Brillion dealer and said I will pay you 7.8K for the Brillion as I can buy a Land Pride for that amount. The Brillion dealer called his Brillion Manufacturing sales rep and told him the "story".. I suspect the Brillion Company adjusted the price to the dealer as I got the Brillion for the price of a Land Pride....7.8K. Could I have gotten the Land Pride for less money... yup... but that was not my objective. In my machine sheds you will find a collection of many colors. I will buy quality equipment from those who will provide adequate service... and sell me equipment at reasonable prices.


Yeah I've got a lot of ugly color matches, too. Lol
Brand loyalty is never going to win over buying the best that each company makes.
I like New Holland for hay tools and have good dealer, but after looking at their 6 star tedder offering at $19k, I knew I was better off with a Pequea at $15k.


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

Just out of curiosity what is wrong with the tier 2 engine?


----------



## BrangusFeeder (Jan 29, 2015)

[quote name="Teslan" post="125697" timestamp="1395525790"]

Before this post I never had heard of LS Tractor. I'm kinda surprised the Deere list price was quite a bit less. But I guess it might be their "entry level" tractor? It doesn't surprise me that Deere didn't negotiate as well as NH. They never have here either which is why we never have bought a new JD and pretty much have given up visiting with them about new ones. That and the Deere dealer here has always had a high turnover with sales people so I haven't gotten to know any of them like the NH and MF dealers. [/quote

The John Deere salesman was ticked that a girl made him get out if his chair to test drive a tractor.

Other times I called green acres to get rental quotes and no one ever called me back.


----------



## CBarM (Mar 1, 2015)

What kind of round baler are you using to have a need for a 75 HP tractor?


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

excellent report. I like that you included an off brand such as LS as well. They have a dealer all the way across the state from me out in apple country. I test drove one and was pleasantly surprised but a 3.5 hour trip for dealer support was a bit much. I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks Deere has been phoning it in lately. My tractors are green so far but that has more to do with excellent parts counter and very easy to work on 30 and 40 series tractors. Brangus hit a point as well. Seems a lot a Deere salesmen don't feel as they have to compete for our business anymore. Again, thanks for the detailed report.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

longmeadow farm said:


> This afternoon I purchased a T4.75 Powerstar


Excellent comparison. I hope you'll be happy with it. Congratulations!

I bought a TS135A with the deluxe cab, etc. a few years back. The only thing it's missing is a reclining Barcalounger and secretary to bring me coffee. I followed it up by getting a used TS110 similarly equipped to replace my IH 966.

I just found my local JD saleman to difficult to deal with. He tried to tell me what I needed, even though he didn't know me from Adam, and was just too tough to deal with. No give on the prices either.

I still have a JD but I tend to lean towards NH.

And there's new NH dealership opened literally right next door to the JD dealer and they are more than accommodating on parts, service, etc. I love competition!

Ralph


----------

